# Incredible Website



## JG 26 (Jul 9, 2010)

Gentlemen,
I must offer my sincere gratitude to everyone for maintaining and contributing to this incredible website. The information provided here is simply outstanding. If I could only find out how the cannon layout in the nose of a bf 109 works (how is the prop connected to the crankshaft if the barrel is in the spinner) I could die happy.I am sure I will find the answer. I also love looking at the beautiful models made by many of you. It makes me want to build one and I haven't touched a kit in over 20 years. I only joined a few days ago but this is my favorite website by far. Thank you all.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 10, 2010)

Steve, I'm sure someone will follow with more details but the principle of the MG151 firing thru the prop hub is is fairly simple.

The cannon barrel is actually situated outside of the engine in the crotch of the Vee of the cylinders. Picture the DB 605 inverted (upside down) so the crankcase is on top and the gun barrel, outside of the block, below the crank. The crank has a gear on the end of it which engages another gear that is cocentric with the gun barrel. That gear is fixed to the prop shaft and the gun barrel goes through it. That's the basics.

I have a diagram of the arrangement somewhere and will see if I can scan it.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome aboard JG.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 10, 2010)

welcome Steve


----------



## v2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome aboard Steve! Greetings from Poland!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 10, 2010)

G'day Steve, glad to have you join us and I agree, this is a great site.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, I do try my best...! 

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## JG 26 (Jul 10, 2010)

Crimea_River said:


> Steve, I'm sure someone will follow with more details but the principle of the MG151 firing thru the prop hub is is fairly simple.
> 
> The cannon barrel is actually situated outside of the engine in the crotch of the Vee of the cylinders. Picture the DB 605 inverted (upside down) so the crankcase is on top and the gun barrel, outside of the block, below the crank. The crank has a gear on the end of it which engages another gear that is cocentric with the gun barrel. That gear is fixed to the prop shaft and the gun barrel goes through it. That's the basics.
> 
> I have a diagram of the arrangement somewhere and will see if I can scan it.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2010)

G'day Steve, welcome aboard!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 10, 2010)

OK Steve, here's an engine cutaway diagram of, in this case, a DB 601A engine, taken from my copy of "The Geat Book of World War II Airplanes" by various authors, illustrated by Rikyu Watanabe. You can see the crankshaft on top with the small gear on it at the front end. That gear drives a reduction gear (#4) attached to the hollow prop shaft (#5). The cannon runs inside of the hollow prop shaft in between the cylinders.


----------



## Trebor (Jul 10, 2010)

I've actually wondered about that as well. did the US do the same with the P-39?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes, similar concept, although the P39 had the engine mounted in the middle so that the cannon was well clear of the engine. Again, a reduction gear around a hollow shaft allowed the gun to fire through the hub.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2010)

You can check these threads....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/bf-109-thread-2974.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/weapons-systems-tech/propellor-hub-firing-machine-guns-10210.html


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 10, 2010)

Here's the cannon on the office end:


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Steve. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Steve!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 10, 2010)

Jan and I do try, glad you like it! 

Kidding, welcome aboard!


----------



## JG 26 (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you all, especially for the diagrams!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi and welcome from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## WOhaonine1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I enjoy wearing frilly underwear and drinking wine while rubbing my nipples.


----------



## P40NUT (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome Steve.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2010)

WOhaonine1 said:


> I enjoy wearing frilly underwear and drinking wine while rubbing my nipples.



Dad????????????


----------



## Njaco (Nov 20, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dad????????????



I'm reading this through a coffee covered monitor! hahahahaahaah


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 20, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dad????????????


LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Geedee (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Steve and welcome to the family


----------

